# Holy Crap



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Surfing Ebay cause I was bored, stumbled upon this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/AAA-grade-16-3-4-inch-Shusui-live-koi-fish_W0QQitemZ7706794601QQcategoryZ3212QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Not only is that a big fish thats a lot of money!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe it has something special...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

big koi are VERY expensive.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if that kio is near max size then thats not even that bad


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's chump change compared to really good Koi, which can easily surpass the 10 thousand dollar mark.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Okay, just because I have a friend pestering me to raise Koi (since I'm the only person that breeds fish successfully she knows.), what is so special/hard/rare that these guys can bring in that kind of cash?

**edit** I've never owned a goldfish of any type in my life, but am fully aware of their water needs **edit**


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good nishikigoi have scales which do not overlap in color for the most part. If you look, you'll notice that the expensive ones aren't orange or gold, but usually red, white, and black, with the borders very sharp and clean. There is even a bluish color, and the gold & silver colored ones are nicely metallic looking.

The fish in the link lexus gave us is actually a very poor specimen showing wild carp traits, hence it's low price. It is typical of the best that american farmers seem to be able to produce. Really good broodstock is hard to get out of japan, and even the best breeders produce only a few good fry among hundreds of inferior ones, and since it takes years to figure out which are which, the price is high.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Timing and water conditions are all a part of the way a fish looks. A top fish can go to almost carplike colors withen weeks if not properly cared for. And a fish can also go from a perfect fish and naturally change color with age to make it almost valueless.

There are rumors of Kor being sold for $500,000 which is a minimal amount if it is truly high quality breeding stock. Koi can lay hundreds of eggs at one time. And at the lower cost of 5-10 thousand a fish you can break even on the first breeding.


----------

